# Distance from my house to my well.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The distance should not matter a bit----Are you in a cold climate? I'd be sure the waterline is well below the frost line.

How far away from the house is the well?


----------



## kuebeck89 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am in MD so it doesn’t get dramatically cold but I am probably 600ft from the well. I am building a new house and going to use the existing well. Is there anything that I should upgrade or do?

Thanks
DK


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a well---and a good knowledge of plumbing----However, I am not an expert in this area.

Let's keep this post near the top until someone with a lot of experience checks in.

In the mean time----what do you know about the well-----Type of pump? Depth?

----Mike-----


----------



## kuebeck89 (Apr 9, 2011)

I know it is 265ft deep put in the ground in 1989. No idea about the pump. We currently use it now for the trailer that we live in but we only have 1 bathroom and 1 kitchen sink that we use.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a nice deep well. Mine's 135 deep---Come on well guys---I'm over my head here--Help answer this fellows question.----Mike----


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I suspect that the size of line you use for that length of run is going to be more of a factor than the pump itself, particularly for one sized for that depth, but the well driller should have records indicating the pump that was used, and then you should be able to check the manufacturer's website, or call them, for the spec's on your model number.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The size of the pump will be critical here. The rate horsepower (HP), the gallons-per--minute (GPM) of flow, and the head pressure will some of the determining factors with you 600 foot distance. Head pressure has to do with how much water you will have at a give pressure at a give height above pump. You may even be required to install a separate water tank at the well site for storage and to build up water pressure to push the water the 600 feet at the nominal pressure for your home. I highly suggest you find whomever put this well in, your local county's records should show this as it is deemed "potable water".


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A couple of considerations. I assume that the well and pump set up works for the trailer. Is there any significant difference in elevation between the trailer and the new house? 1/2" pipe or perhaps even 3/4" won't like that 600' distance. You'll get some serious pressure loss while under flow, so plan on bumping up your pipe size. Also you need to consider the electrical requirement. 600 more feet could give you some serious voltage drop unless you size the wire correctly. And you'll want that 600' in one run. You don't want to have buried splices giving you fits a few years down the road.


----------



## kuebeck89 (Apr 9, 2011)

What size of pipe would you recommend that I run?


----------

